# WNC farm sell off!!



## chickenista

Hey NC Homestead-y type folks.. Due to family circumstances, we are having to move and give it all up. (2 year time limit before we move back out to the country. firm!) But until then, we have to rehome some critters. I thought I would offer some to you guys. Butcher ready CornishX- no commercial feed, local grown feed only and free ranged - I have a dozen ready for freezer camp that we can't take with us. $8 a piece. I am in Forest City, NC. Will meet. 

And I have a flock of 70+ Muscovy meat ducks. 98% lean red meat..little beef cattle. Again.. same feed and 100% free ranged. Great on bugs and great on keeping the grass trimmed. Ridiculously tame. Great market meat! $1,500 or a pick up of comparable value for moving.

I also have Bourbon Red turkey trios. I think we have 4 trios. $100. I am telling you, we have made so much money selling turkey poults. Sell them at 6 weeks old so that they live well and prosper and you will get a reputation as selling good birds. We take pre-orders and cannot hardly meet demand.


----------



## Otter

Do you have any muscovy hatching eggs? I've got a broody 'scovie sitting on infertile eggs.


----------



## chickenista

I'll FB you about it.


----------



## tammy from wv

I wish you were closer. I would love to have some Muscovy ducks and turkeys. Too far tho.


----------



## chickenista

Yep... though I did have some one come all the way from Martinsville Va for poults this year.


----------



## luvrulz

Where is WNC? Do you still have the turkeys?


----------



## chickenista

I am just at the base of the mountains on 26. 
About 45 minutes south of Asheville, an hour west of Charlotte and an hour from Greenville, SC.
But that is a long, long, long way to drive for turkeys.. that wouldn't fare very well on such a long trip.


----------



## tailwagging

NOOOOO!!!!!! don't move!!! don't move!!!!!:Bawling::Bawling:


----------



## chickenista

Got to, Joy.
Gotta go.
The plans we had made fell through, so we are delayed, but still gotta go.
I feel bad that we didn't spend more time together.
My husband really likes yours.. and we all know that that is a rarity. 
And I like you too, of course.


----------



## tailwagging

where and when are you going??


----------



## chickenista

Don't know and don't know.
Had plans, but they went up in smoke so we are making a new plan.
Right now we are focusing on getting the place into order for viewing etc...
the straits, they are dire indeed.


----------



## chickenista

And if an HTer wants some Muscovies.. for you they are free.
Can't bear to give them away free to just anyone to be mistreated or killed by dogs etc..
Better to dispatch them quick than to do that.
Gack.. my heart is just sick.


----------



## Elsbet

Oh, Jen. <3 <3 <3 I'll talk to Andrew and see what we can do. I'd love to buy a trio of turkeys from you, but this week we are strapped. If you still have any next week, and if we can get up to your place (DH is having to work crazy hours) I'll get some. Either that, or if Joy is heading up your way for anything, I can send the money with her, and a crate to carry them home in. I know the quality of your birds. I still have some of the girls I bought from you about 4-5 years ago. They are my babies. 
I know the heartache you are going through, SO well. If I can help in any way, happy to do so.


----------



## chickenista

Thanks Elsbet!!
I am so glad that you were pleased with my birds.
And there is a trio for you, no worries.

And heartache.. oh yeah.


----------



## Elsbet

erm, if Joy has room in the car, that is. I'm so presumptuous.


----------



## Elsbet

<3 Thank you! 
We had to do this when we lived in Maine. I had to sell off my rabbitry- over 100 meat and angora rabbits. All my poultry. My sheep. My pet bull. 
Recently a rental we were in, the agents changed the rules and made us sell off my zebu, most of my goats... Heart was totally broken, spirit crushed all out of shape. I started looking to see if we could buy a house, and thankfully, we could. We've got 6 acres now, so I can give a good, secure home to them. I hope that this mountain you are facing turns out to be nothing more than a bump in the road. <3 <3 <3 Will be praying for you all.


----------



## Elsbet

I have a friend who raises turkeys that would like some, too.  I'll IM you her information. She's amazing with poultry, like you are.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Oh, oh, oh I've been wanting some muscovies and quality turkeys for our place. 

Sure wish you were closer. I'm in Virginia near Danville and this old van guzzles gas.


----------



## chickenista

Oh.. I would love to hook you up with some ducks.
They are really great birds.
Ours free rnage 100% and don't destroy anything, they don't quack and, unlike all other forms of poultry, they learn their names and wag when you call it out.
Oh.. and they taste yummy too.
Hey.. if anyone is headed for Danville.. let us know! 
Duck hauling needed!
(PS... we may be moving back to Va..if so, we'll drop some off. We will run right up 29 and over to 360 and on our way)


----------



## motdaugrnds

WOW I'm not far off state highway 29 and even closer to 360.  Where in Virginia are you going to be living? (Please know my financial situation will not permit me to buy anywhere near all of them. How much are you asking for each?) PM if you want.


----------



## tailwagging

Elsbet said:


> erm, if Joy has room in the car, that is. I'm so presumptuous.



I'll do what I can for you both =)


----------



## mtsouci

hi jen,

i'm mary and live in h'ville. please let me know if i can do anything to help/ease your move. i've got 2 very large coops with plenty of room for any birds to live the life of riley. super spoiled and pampered.


----------



## mtsouci

ohh....and for anyone around the greenville,sc area, i could transport. i travel back and forth each week-end.


----------



## chickenista

Thank you, Souci!
That is very kind of you.

And..I am not a duck hoarder. I swear.
We have been selling them for meat for the past 2 years and in large numbers.
But our meat buyer has lost his market. The bigwigs that spend their summers in the high mountains aren't really coming this year and there are no buyers.
So..... I was left with such a large flock. (and without the income from the sales too.)
Had someone bothered to let me know, we wouldn't have hatched this year and would have only had the breeder stock to disperse. But noooo... Everything was 'fine'..until it wasn't.
In case you were wondering why I would amass such a ridiculous number of birds.


----------

